# Paph. Ho Chi Minh x delenatii



## Kramer Chids (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there a registered name for Paph. Ho Chi Minh x delenatii yet? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> Is there a registered name for Paph. Ho Chi Minh x delenatii yet? I can't find it anywhere.


Samantha Lowry -- is listed on the RHS site: 
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidregister.asp -- on this page, select Parentage Search and enter in the parents.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 15, 2012)

Dot, thank you so very much. Wonderful information. I will dig into the RHS site a little deeper in the future.


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2012)

Does the name apply to crosses such as HCM 'Modest' x
delenatii 'Cherry Pop' or just to HCM x delenatii? This type
of naming confuses the hell outta me.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 16, 2012)

It would apply to that cross as well, abax. I just wasn't sure what name would apply to that cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2012)

abax said:


> Does the name apply to crosses such as HCM 'Modest' x
> delenatii 'Cherry Pop' or just to HCM x delenatii? This type
> of naming confuses the hell outta me.


Those are just clonal names for the particular parent plants. No matter what the clonal names, the parents are still HCM & delenatii. That's what determines the kids' names.


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you, Dot. That clears up some tag questions I've
been wondering about.


----------

